# The rodent came out of it's hole



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 2, 2017)

The damn rodent saw it's shadow. Six more weeks of winter.


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2017)

:LOL2:


----------



## bobberboy (Feb 2, 2017)

We'll be lucky if we _only_ have six more week of winter!


----------



## Johnny (Feb 2, 2017)

crap - and I just put away my winter shorts


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Feb 2, 2017)

Johnny said:


> crap - and I just put away my winter shorts



:LOL22:


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 2, 2017)

someone needs to take him out. i want warm weather back. they should use that octopus that picks superbowl winners. seems to be more accurate than the groundhog.


----------



## Crazyboat (Feb 2, 2017)

Depends on which rodent you follow, for us the guy in Pa saw his shadow, the one from NY didn't, they guy in NY has been correct 70% of the time compared with 50% for the guy in Pa. I'm sticking with NY for now.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 2, 2017)

Crazyboat said:
 

> Depends on which rodent you follow, for us the guy in Pa saw his shadow, the one from NY didn't, they guy in NY has been correct 70% of the time compared with 50% for the guy in Pa. I'm sticking with NY for now.


In Chicago we watch the sewer rats.


----------

